# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Возможно ли вырастить новые зубы

## Александр 2

Здравствуйте.
В своей одной лекции "Помощь умершим родственникам" Сергей Серебряков упоминает то что оказывается зубы могут вырости заново. Он говорит что один его толи знакомый толи его друг или пациент (непомню точно) ,представляя каждый день по пол часа в течении пол года как его зубы растут,вырастил их. Но этот человек занимается йогой,акцентирует Серебряков.Какой йогой,не говорит.

Может кто знает больше как вырастить зубы таким методом?
Я не могу найти гдебы можно было бы задать этот вопрос Сергею Серебрякову.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Теоретически это возможно. Некоторые китайские трактаты также упоминают об этом.
Но практически в наше время нет смысла. Там нужны колоссальные аскезы, на которые мало кто способен, а если и способен, то зачем же тратить их на зубы? Не лучше ли с таким же усердием заниматься вечным, а не временным?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Господь Брахма сотворил человеческое тело таким, что третьи зубы не могут вырасти. Потеря зубов, седина и рождение внуков - признаки приближения старости, показатель,  что пора всерьез задуматься о будущем. Потеря зубов - это часть программы самсары. 




> Может кто знает как вырастить зубы таким методом?


Зачем Вам это - всех подряд слушать... слушайте настоящих гуру - они такие глупости не будут рассказывать )

----------


## Александр 2

Зубы мне нужны не для красоты а для здоровья и здоровья для более продуктивного служение для Кришны.
Дело в том что я не принимаю прасадам кушая его как большинство преданных. Прасад я пережовываю идеально (нет глотании и пища исчезает в самом рту.) . Такой ритуал приема пищи дает тебе много здоровья и чтобы идеально пережевывать к тому же и быстрее,нужны все зубы (20цать 30цать % зубов нет.) .

----------


## Александр 2

Кто знает где можно спросить про это отрасчивание зубов у Сергея Серебрякова?
Гокуланатх дас,можете ли вложить ссылку этих китайских трактатов или хотя бы как их найти?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Сергея Серебрякова?


А кто это, почему мы должны его знать? Если этот человек учит не Ведам, а чему-то другому, истинного знания у него нет... и он только сбивает людей с толку )

Люди восстанавливают полный зубной ряд, обращаясь к хорошим стоматологам - для этого есть множество способов, и дорогих, и не очень.

----------


## Александр 2

Сергей Серебряков. Я слушал его лекции из "ГОЛОСВЕД".
Збивает он людей с толку или нет,я незнаю.
Про этого йога который вырастил себе зубы,Серебряков всего лишь упомянул тот факт так как это относится к этой его лекции "Помощь умершим родственником".Raja Kumari dasi,Вы сказали что он збивает с толку людей.Почему бы Вам не написать здесь об этом или вложить ссылку или указать источник информации где Серебряков говорит не так как гласят Веды. Вы сказали про программу самсары и про Брахму,но извините,источника знании не указали..

----------


## SergeyX

Тело это всего лишь грубая одежда (материя) и мы её в цикле перерождения меняем не однократно, согласно реинкарнации. Духовность первична...но и качество зубов говорит об использовании в должном виде тела. "Если очень захотеть, можно в космос улететь".

----------


## Александр 2

Нашел кое что,что для меня естественнее.
По причине ограниченных технических возможностей немогу сюда вложить видео.
Но можно в вести в гоогле "Трехлебов как вырастить новые зубы". Там это видео.
Он говорит что мысль и образ как растут зубы надо накачать праной с помощью дыхательной гимнастики. Я как раз практикую пранаяму уже несколько лет и по этому понимаю что он говорит..

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Кто знает где можно спросить про это отрасчивание зубов у Сергея Серебрякова?
> Гокуланатх дас,можете ли вложить ссылку этих китайских трактатов или хотя бы как их найти?


Напишите на его сайт http://purana108.ru/ , может они еще работают...
Относительно китайцев - это я читал более 20 лет назад, даже не помню названий... Но суть помню - если человек является урдхварета-йогом, т.е. вообще никогда и ни при каких условиях не теряет семя, то постепенно всё его тело омолаживается до юношеского состояния. Седые водосы темнеют, зубы новые растут и т.д. И трактаты эти содержали определенные практики, как таким йогом стать. Но как бы без авторитетного китайца всё равно не получится  :biggrin1:

----------


## Александр 2

Да,соблюдение целебата очень много тебе дает...
Как его соблюдать есть же разьяснено в бхакти йоге и остается только работать над собой..
Спасибо Вам Гокуланатх дас за вескую информацию..

----------


## Александр 2

Raja Kymari dasi :

"Зачем Вам это - всех подряд слушать... слушайте настоящих гуру - они такие глупости не будут рассказывать" .


Почему Вы говорите что Настоящие Духовные Учителя не будут расказывать? Вы что,уже опросили всех Гуру по этому вопросу и конкретно что касается моего образа жизни? Прасадам я пережевываю идеально ище и по тому что прасадам должен стать твоим телом,а вот так пережевывая как я описал выше,пища усваивается полностью.
Чтобы один рас поесть у меня уходит пол часа. Я еще практикую и сыроедение и когда не все зубы то не получается так ловко как хотелось бы пережевывать например сырую картошку как яблоко (потом болят зубные корни) .
Я выше писал что практикую пранаяму. Но для такой практики я не выделяю время а сочитаю эту дыхательную гимнастику с физическим трудом. По утрам 20чать-25пять минут плюс выход из асаны три минуты я стою на голове и в тоже время глубоко и равномерно вдыхаю и выдыхаю окумулируя прану в теле. Почему бы мне во время выполнение этой асаны не поработать над выращиванием зубов?

Гуру наверняка учитывает что за личность и какие обстоятельство.. Да еще,Учитель знает что советует ПАРАМАТМА.

----------


## SergeyX

Где-то встречалось что концентрируясь на образе зуба который хочешь вырастить, помогает в данном вопросе, плюс информация была, что после 100 лет вырастают новые зубы естественным путём...

----------


## Александр 2

Да,на образе зуба или даже на образе твоей улыбки с новыми,молодыми зубами.
Есть видео где люди рассказывают что у них само собой выросли новые зубы и им не сто лет а примерно восемьдесят.
Этот трехлебов тоже говорит что раньше у пожилых людей вырастали зубы третий раз но это было тогда когда люди вели правильный образ жизни и по тому они этому не удивлялись,регенерация зубов в то время было естественный физиологический процес тела. Наше же удивление исходит из нашего невежества. Мы сами себя блокируем негативным своим мышлением и так притягиваем к себе неудачю.Нужны живые примеры,но ведь они есть.Хорошо,допустим что единицы но сам факт то существует. Люди не верят в эти новые зубы.
Я попробовал в своем окружении экспериментировать.Не верят,смеются.. Может по этому на такое способны всего лишь несколько из общей масы людей. Да еще читал что с мясом придется расстаться во время выращивание новых зубов.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

У одного ребенка выросло около  сотни зубов, как у акулы , генетическая мутация .
Есть фото.
А фото новых зубов у стариков есть?

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Доброго времени суток «тёзка» (автор темы)…  :smilies: 

Совсем недавно и меня «заинтересовала подобная тема»… Только не в отношении себя, а в отношении жены, с которой, СЛАВА БОГУ!, живём вместе уже более 27 лет. У неё… врождённые проблемы с …опорно двигательным аппаратом (тела… физического). 
Да-а-а… Видимо грешникам.. )).., приходят на ум, примерно одинаковые мысли… )), в зависимости от гороскопа личного и расположения Планет… ) Простите, что смеюсь… Но, в той или иной мере, это и вправду «смешно»… - с… полностью серьёзным лицом.  

Прочёл «ответы» (в теме) здесь - Вам. Прочёл, Ваши «ответы-реакции»… 
Со стороны… «наблюдателя», а не «участника», кое что бывает «виднее»… 

Позволю себе, немного «пройтись» по цитатам, «кажущимся мне», наиболее интересными (и… попробую… их дополнить): 

* _Сергей Серебряков упоминает то что оказывается зубы могут вырости заново. Он говорит что один его толи знакомый толи его друг или пациент (непомню точно) ,представляя каждый день по пол часа в течении пол года как его зубы растут,вырастил их. Но этот человек занимается йогой,акцентирует Серебряков.Какой йогой,не говорит_.

Один из самых разумных ответов, здесь… - Вам…, на мой взгляд, очень хорошо и практично звучит  :smilies: :

*_Люди восстанавливают полный зубной ряд, обращаясь к хорошим стоматологам - для этого есть множество способов, и дорогих, и не очень_.

Так же, хорошие «ответы», прозвучали из уст - *Гокуланатх дас*. 

Видите ли… «имея похожий» (подчеркну слово – похожий)… вариант «проблемы»… принимаю эти же ответы и на свой счёт! 
…Т.е., отвечали – Вам… но и… мне так же, коль «я» в данной теме…  :smilies: .. 

А… проблема, как бы в «глобальном смысле»… в – ЭГО… 

В Вашем случае, сейчас… На Вашем этапе жизни и на вашей данности, она выражена, как – «мои зубы». В моём случае – «моя жена»… Не очень принципиально, чего… касается – «*ложное* эго»; начиная от ЦАРСТВА (…рекомендую посмотреть фильм-сериал – МАХАБХАРАТА) и заканчивая …подобными мелочами, как – зубы… 

Совершенно верно, Вам (нам…) ответил Гокуланатх дас:

* _Теоретически это возможно. Некоторые китайские трактаты также упоминают об этом.
Но практически в наше время нет смысла. Там нужны колоссальные аскезы, на которые мало кто способен, а если и способен, то зачем же тратить их на зубы? Не лучше ли с таким же усердием заниматься вечным, а не временным?_

;Там нужны колоссальные аскезы…. 

А… извините… по некоторым Вашим ответам… 
* (перечитайте пожалуйста их сами – ваши ответы…)
…- Вы – и близко!... ни к чему «такому»… пока не приблизились; пока… всё это лишь… ваши фантазии. Фантазии вашего ума. 

Соберите средства, если у Вас нет достаточной суммы «за раз», сходите к стоматологу и вставьте себе зубки.  :smilies: … 

СИДХИ (всевозможные мистические способности)… - *не мечтайте об этом. ))* Лишь потратите много времени… на эти мечты… и будете продолжать кушать без зубов. ) 

* _представляя каждый день по пол часа в течении пол года как его зубы растут,вырастил их. Но этот человек занимается йогой,акцентирует Серебряков.Какой йогой,не говорит._

 :smilies:  И Вам об этом никто не скажет… 
Что до «того человека»… 
Первое – занимался йогой. 
…ПРОСТО так, человек не занимается йогой. Т.е., - коль он занимался йогой…, то как минимум, он не мало «потрудился» для этого – в прошлых своих воплощениях. 
Карма – просто так – не даётся… «Позитивная, негативная»… - просто так – НЕ даётся. Запомните это, хорошенько. И коль в вашей конкретной жизни… «появились такие проблемы», то… - Вы должны с ними – справляться. Это не просто так… случилось, произошло… что Вы… «начали кушать прасад»…, что без зубов… - это всё, вовсе не просто так. 
Второе – представлял… - и вырастил их. 
Это говорит лишь о том, что у него уже была для этого – «готовность». Мы… можем себе «представлять» что угодно и сколько угодно… Если в нашей – карме – нет… - благочестивой энергетики – для нас… «представления» - НЕ сработают; можно представлять и мечтать… ))… хоть до конца жизни… ))… - не вырастут зубы! ))) НУЖНО идти к – стоматологу! ) 

 * _Почему Вы говорите что Настоящие Духовные Учителя не будут расказывать? Вы что,уже опросили всех Гуру по этому вопросу и конкретно что касается моего образа жизни?_
 :smilies:  Вероятность «ответа Вам»… со стороны духовного учителя… - Вы – сами – сводите к – минимуму! Духовные учителя… менее всего хотят отвечать на подобный тон… энергетики… На, «выпады» - эго…, если «прямым текстом». И… чем чаще Вы себя будете вести подобным образом… тем дальше будет «отдалятся от Вас… духовный учитель». 

Культивируйте в себе – СМИРЕНИЕ… 

* _Гуру наверняка учитывает что за личность и какие обстоятельство.._ – не-а… не учитывает. ))… так, как Вы об этом мечтаете. ) 

Ну и ещё пара слов…

Физическое тело – «отлито» по образцу… более тонких материй и энергий. 
Совершенно верно:
* _Господь Брахма сотворил человеческое тело таким,_
«Мы», как физические тела здесь… в этом мире…, как минимум, представляем «продукт» - не одной… энергетики.

«Образец» тела… - создан Брахмой.
Личной кармой – «тело трансформируется»… уже в процессе роста, ещё в утробе матери. 
Кармой рода – так же формируется… 
В процессе жизни здесь (обычно - не праведной) – так же. 

Т.е., что касается… в данном случае – физического тела (с его зубами… ))…), то оно собой представляет – продукт – Тонких Энергий… И далеко не какой-то «единичной энергии»; поэтому, просто – поверьте – лишь «представлением»…. – ничего не удастся изменить в теле своём – «грешнику»… «эгоисту»… и «невежде»…  

…Что бы хоть более-менее, научится контролировать и управлять – ОТРАЖЕНИЕМ… души… в виде грубоматериального тела, нужно не только знать множество Тонких Процессов (по образцу которых «формируется» и… «существует» в этом мире – тело… физическое), но и УМЕТЬ… - *комплексно* управлять этими Тонкими Энергиями… Но… когда – йог – достигает таких познаний… тело физическое… его перестаёт как то особенно интересовать вообще.
Первичен – ДУХ! Материя – вторична и в подчинении. Развивать… нужно – дух (душу)... и - "тело"... сформируется - под дух, не наоборот.  
_____________________

 :smilies:  Сходите к стоматологу… и… - кушайте прасад, на здоровье… - хорошими зубами.  :mig:

----------


## Александр 2

Честно говоря Александр "NИ",все что Вы написали,мне это не нужно знать.
Нужен позитивный настрой на процес выращивание новых,молодых зубов,а Вы даете негативный. Для того я эту тему и завел с целью собрать как можно больше положительной информации.
Извините меня пожалуйста,но Вас в дальнейшем я читать не буду. Так что не пишите адресованное мне.

Харе Кришна.

----------


## Александр 2

> У одного ребенка выросло около  сотни зубов, как у акулы , генетическая мутация .
> Есть фото.
> А фото новых зубов у стариков есть?


Я незнаю есть ли фото новых зубов у стариков,да мне и не нужно увидеть это фото так как у меня другой подход к выращиванию зубов. Если я сейчас задамся вопросом есть ли такое фото то в эту идею внесу как бы вирус (негативную энергетику).
Думаю что мне надо оставить общение на эту тему подряд со всеми и общаться толко с единомышленниками.
Все что я читал,смотрел,слушал суть таже - развивать позитивный настрой ума.

----------


## SergeyX

> ...Первичен – ДУХ! Материя – вторична и в подчинении...


  По карме быть может и не вырастит новый ряд зубов, но это не значит что нужно останавливаться и не думать о проблеме, являющеюся стимулом и позывом к дальнейшему развитию личности...Ведь у каждого свой уровень развития.

----------


## Александр 2

Знаете,дорогие преданные,как еще возможно иметь новые,здоровые зубы.  Надо служить Кришне и просить этого у Него.Конечно,ежели есть смысл их иметь. Выше я писал что тщательно пережевываю прасадам так как это идеальное пережевывание(нет глотание пищи) дает мне много здоровья а здоровые я использую для служение Кришне и в дальнейшем с такой целью планирую поддерживать здоровья тела которое дано мне как дживе.
Если бы не это совершенное пережевывание  которое я практикую уже несколько лет,то и этой темы я незавел бы. 20чать-30дать % зубов не имею,трагедия что ли для того кто ест как все люди по свету..?
Так вот,или Кришна может дать нам что мы желаем иметь
 когда мы совершаем служение Ему или мы сами добиваемся своего путем аскезы.Так или иначе нужно вложить усилие. Я стараюсь вкладывать энергию материального тела для достижение Конечной Цели.

----------


## Александр 2

> Нужен позитивный настрой на процес выращивание новых,молодых зубов,а Вы даете негативный. Для того я эту тему и завел с целью собрать как можно больше положительной информации.


Надо было мне соответственно и назвать эту тему,а то можно подумать что можно спорить вырастут новые зубы или нет "Возможно ли вырастить новые зубы".
Виноват,неправильно назвал тему.

----------


## Александр 2

Позвольте мне написать один случаи который рассказал Учитель Чайтания Чандра Чаран. Как называется Его эта лекция я не помню,но речь шла о аштанге йоге.Как Этот Учитель сказал,что Он рассказывает технику этой йоги (страшной йоги) для того чтобы вдруг кому то если сильно захочится практиковать эту восмиступенчятую йогу,послушав ее технику расхотелось бы посветить себя на это.
И так этот случаи:
Есть холодильники на пищебазах.Это как большие комнаты где мяса и рыба заморожено до ледяного состояние.И в один день в одном таком холодильнике один электрик чинил электричество.Был уже конец рабочего дня и работники базы увидев открытые двери этого холодильника,взяли да захлопнули ее.
Этот электрик знал то чтобы человек не делал закрытый в таком базовом холодильнике,все равно,он будет заморожен.
И уже полночь,жена этого электрика беспокоится: "Где мой муж,где мой муж!".
Когда открыли дверь этого холодильника то увидели что электрик,как и все туши скота и другие мясорыбные продукты,замерз в лед.
Этот случаи назвали сенсацией.
Чайтания Чандра Чаран говорит почему сенсация.Что тут такого,человек замерз в базовой морозилке на мертва..
Сенсация в том что питание то холодильника было отключено.Холодильник не работал,как в нем так и с наружи температура была практически одинакова.
Резюме Учителя та что мы еще не знаем возможности своего ума.

Если наш ум генерирует такие вещи,то почему не реально вырастить новые,молодые зубы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Забавная тема. Один очень старый вайшнав рассказывал свою веселую историю, как он в молодости "выращивал" себе новый зуб. В итоге у него новый зуб прорезался вторым в ряду, то есть рядом с целым зубом стал расти второй. Так что проговаривайте запрос на выращивание запчастей более четко  :biggrin1:

----------


## Александр 2

Kasturika d.d., эту тему я завел для того чтобы собрать как можно больше положительной информации про методику выращивания новых молодых зубов (что и написал выше) .
Чуть позже я понял что неправильно  назвал эту тему (про что и написал выше) .

Я не буду участвовать в этой теме больше так как мне нужна только положительное информация для того чтобы выростить новые зубы и негативная информация мне вредна.
Этого очень старого преданного я незнаю и тем более не буду проверять каждую не удачу если кому то не повезло вырастить зубы.

За то что не правильно назвал эту тему,я же признал свою вину (написано выше) .

Оставляю эту тему так как подозреваю что дальше пойдет и позитивное и неготивное знание.

----------


## Александр 2

Мое пожелание на прощание что касается этой темы.

Дорогие преданные и участники этого форума. Я желаю всем вам вернутся домой в духовный мир с новыми,молодыми зубами и не важно если тело состарилась. А те кто не верят в эти новые зубы,пусть хоть возвращаются с протезами хоть и не очень дорогими. Шучу,шучу конечно или Джива всегда имеет зубы.

Харе Кришна.

----------

